# amount of progynova required to thicken lining



## Shellyj

Hi all, Im due to start tx with ed soon, and am choosing to use progynova instead of patches for lining thinkness. 
However, the clinic do not seem familiar with this tablet, and have suggested a 2mg dose per day. 
I think this seems an inadequate doseage. Does anyone know how much progynova to take , and for how long, on the run up tp transfer?
Many thanks. Shellyjxxx


----------



## daisyg

I really would not advise self medicating with progynova.  Why does your clinic not have experience of this - it is estrogen which is commonly used in DE cycles.

A standard dose is 6mg per day BUT you need to be monitored while taking it to check blood E2 levels and lining condition via scan.

I would be worried that your clinic cannot advise you and also that they are advising such a low dose.

I would get a second medical opinion asap. 

Believe me I know how hard it is to self medicat on something as important as a DE cycle and just would not recommmend it because you are not a doctor.

Why can't you use the patches?

Best,

Daisy
x


----------



## *Suze*

hi 

i agree with daisy that you need to talk to your clinic about this however on my FET i took 6mg per day to thicken my lining (3 x 2mg)

hope that helps and good luck
Suze xx


----------



## spicemum

Hi

I agree with what has already been suggested- I would definitely not self medicate.  I have had donor egg treatment in the Uk using my sister's eggs.  Whilst she was stimulating for 2 weeks I was building up my lining in those 2 weeks and for the first I took 4mg and for the second I took 6mg.  I have been researching donor egg treatment in Spain (fingers crossed I won't need it has currently on 2WW with FET- 1 embie) and as transfer may not take place until up to about 40 days after starting to build up your lining, they take it more slowly.

I would ask your clinic when transfer is due to take place- if it is within a couple of weeks then your dose is low.  However if transfer is taking place in 4 weeks time it is probably right that you start on a low dose- ask them when they plan to increase it.  I know that some protocols are Day 1 to 8- 2mg, day 9-11 4mg and from day 12 until transfer 6mg (different clinics may vary slightly).

Hope this helps

Take care and look after yourself

Spicemum  XXX


----------



## Shellyj

Many thanks for the replies everyone, Spicemum good luck for test date! Love Shellyjxxx


----------



## quaver

Hi I am on progynova. I started taking it on saturday. I am using a known donor. My donor started stimming on sunday.
I am to take 2mg of progynova a day for the first 5 days. It then is increased to 4mg for the next 4 days then is increased to 6 mg.
I am due a blood test on day 8 and a scan so i assume they can alter the dose depending on what they see.
I did start my tx though with a 6mm lining which they said was fine as i am a non cycling recipient.

Hope this helps you
Quaver


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

I have endometrium lining problems and used it on a monitored cycle prior to this IVF (had scans and bloods)

The regime that was used for the monitored cycle before where I got the best lining response with Progynova and Viagra 25 mgs pessaries 6 hourly from day 1

CD1 2mg progynova 

CD2-5  4 mgs progynova 

CD6-8 4 mg progynova  twice a day

CD8-15 6 mg progynova  twice a day
then cyclogest pessary 400 mg at night from CD 21 for 7 days.
Stopped Viagra around cd 14 when I had a scan as this was deemed the thickest point.

without these drugs my lining got to 4 mm, with them it got to 5.8mm and when stimming on this cycle got to 7.25mm

Good luck
L x


----------



## TwoBumps

Hi,
I'm about to have my 1st IVF cycle (as an egg donor) & by sheer coincidence my recipient & I are on exactly the same day in our cycles! (Hope so much that it's fate!!) I've been sent Progynova with all my meds. The clinic haven't told me much about it as they said it's for later & don't like to confuse patients with too much info at once. From reading these posts, am I right in thinking it's the recipient who takes Progynova? I may have just misunderstood but I'm wondering if they've sent me it by mistake now? 
Any advice/ ideas??
Thanks, Lottie x


----------



## quaver

Hi Lottimaz

No I dont think they have sent it to you by mistake you will need the progynova to thicken and support your lining befor the embies are put back. You say you are an egg donor, I take it that means you are stimulating your ovaries to produce eggs and you are going to share them with another recipient. (please correct me if I am wrong). I think you will start taking the progynova just befor you have your eggs collected  So once you have had your eggs collected the lining will be thick enough to support the embie when it goes back.

Good luck with your treatment, Keep intouch

Love Quaver


----------



## TwoBumps

Hi Quaver,
Thanks for your advice. 
Yes I'm sharing 1/2 my eggs with an anonymous recipient so I was worried they'd sent me her drugs instead!! I guess I was being silly really but you get obsessed with having everything perfect don't you!? I started downregging on 30th March & start stimming on 14th April so not long to wait now! I'll ask the clinic about it again when I go for my 1st scan. 
Thanks for your good wishes & good luck to you too!
Lottie xx


----------



## quaver

Hi Lottie....

Thats ok, no problem. thats the good thing with this site we are all in the same position its nice to be able to help. I am a recipient of a known donor, unfortunatly I dont have any of my own eggs. So I am on progynova now thickening my lining and my donor started stimms last sunday. She has another scan tomorrow and they were hinting that egg collection may be as early as wed or thursday this week.

I know what you mean about wanting everything perfect. I paniked when I realised I hadnt been given a hcg injection and i posted asking if it was right and got 2 replies straight away saying it was right and it is my donor that needs it but not me.

Good luck, hope all your dreams come true


----------

